# Young Donkey with Kids



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Kidding is around the corner and I have a young ~ year old donkey in with my goats now. I didn't have her during the last kidding. Should I separate her this first round of kidding or do they normally do fine? She's good with the goats, the cow, and even a random rooster I have in the pen. No signs of aggression towards them.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I think I would wait until they are a bit more mobile, but I'm not sure if that works well with donkeys since some can show aggression to new herd members. You could do a few supervised meet and greets and see how it goes.

Donkeys have left a bit of a sour taste in my mouth, so I get a bit worried when people have them with goats. In all fairness, I really should give one another try because they really are sweet. The miniature one we had would grab the goats by the back and drag them around and kick at them. I don't 100% remember if he was a gelding or a stud, so that was probably most of the problem. (we were very new at the goats and he was a drop off type of thing)

With my own llama, I usually take her out while I'm kidding. Mostly because she's just a huge pest, when I'm trying to do things like assist with births and tagging. She has to be included and silently disapproving of everything I do with "her" babies. (if only she was protective of the right things *coyotes, cough*.) Once they are about a week old or so is when I let her back in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have heard bad things, with donkeys and goats.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She was raised in a herd of other donkeys, goats, cows, pigs, and chickens. She's never shown an ounce of aggression towards any of my animals. She's a standard size donkey. I've heard of minis being jerks. My school uses donkeys as guardians for their goats too. I was just wondering because she's young and never been through it before. Maybe I'll make a pen within a pen and keep the goats with kids in there so that she can see and smell, but not accidentally do anything.

That reminds me of my cow last year. She was pretty young and one of my goats was in labor, pushing, when I went out to check on her. The cow was there all up in it, licking the baby too. I had to help pull a little. So after the baby was out and the cow was showing so much interest, she did make a little nervous because she was so much bigger than the baby. So I did move her out for a little while.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I think that's a good idea, so that she's at least sees them too. I'd just worry that a little fella that's not too quick, may not recognize equine body language yet, and not get out of the way fast enough.

Or just the chance that she may lay/step on one.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Is it possible for you to keep her separate from the goats 24/7 (with maybe the cow for company)?
Personally, I would not have a donkey in with my goats. 

Our friends had a donkey once, it was very nice and did well with their cattle, sheep and chickens... for a time. They later sold it when it took two of their lambs by the backs of their necks and killed one, injured the other.  I’ve just heard too many other horror stories about them turning on the sheep/goats they were supposed to protect.


----------

